# building the bullet proof VR6



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

I was thinking today about what it takes to build a totally bulletproof rock solid VR6 ... I started looking for examples of built VR6's ... and unfortunately couldn't find any. If I recall correctly I've not heard of anyone sleeving their vr6 ... which seems like somthing you'd want to do to run some insane power ... but here's my question ... what would be the most solidly built, bulletproof, rock solid VR6 a person could build? ITB's? Stand alone? My perspective is to build it for Forced induction so you'd look to builf it to a lower CR ... maybe ... 
Here's what I was thinking...
a: Balance and Blueprint the Engine
b: Knife edge the crank, replace the rods with something like pauter rods, and sleeve the cylinders.
c: replace stock cams with something like a 248, 256, or even 266 cams, port and polish the head, oversize the valves,throw in a 3 or 5 angle valve job, flow test and perfect (the head is of course the key to making everything work), then ceramic coat the thing.
d:replace the stock intake manifold with a short runner intake or even individual throttle bodies, gasket match it, deramp the throttle body, and knife edge the divider in it for smoother airflow.
e: replace the exhaust mani with a header design turbo manifold leading into a split scroll turbine housing, ceramic coat everything, manifold, turbine housing, turbine.
d: replace stock injectors with much larger #72's or more, add a high flow pump or 2 for ensure proper fuel flow... at fueling is where I start to fall off and not know much ... 
how does this sound? Would it be THE strongest motor? Someone in another thread mentioned a hydro head with 288's what is it? Why would it flow better?
thank you for your time and involvement.


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: building the bullet proof VR6 (ExtremeVR6)*

WOW............you have a lot of stuff listed there, but I see one simple thing missing........the "under what conditions" statement.
I mean, the stock motor is 'Bulletproof' under certain conditions








What conditions are you expecting to run? Then it will be better to answer the question on how to best prepare for that condition...
Do you plan on running the car at 8K rpms?
Do you plan on running the car on 30 psi of boost?
Do you plan on running the car, back and forth to work??
We need more information in order to answer...


----------



## jettaaction2.0 (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: building the bullet proof VR6 (collier)*

I mostly just wanted to post since everyone is from Louisville...but what about your head gasket? Maybe a steel or copper headgasket to avoid blowing it. And you wouldnt upgrade the cylinders?


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: building the bullet proof VR6 (ExtremeVR6)*

Sleeve a VR6?


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: building the bullet proof VR6 (VRQUICK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRQUICK* »_Sleeve a VR6?









Isn't that how they (tuning shops) built the 3.2 blocks before the R32 came out?


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: building the bullet proof VR6 (sold on expense)*

Forged pistons.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: building the bullet proof VR6 (sold on expense)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sold on expense* »_
Isn't that how they (tuning shops) built the 3.2 blocks before the R32 came out?

NOPE just bore the block and put in big pistons.
Try that on a Honda.... You guys have been reading too much stuff over 
at HONDA-Tech. VR6's don't need to be 'sleeved'
The stock 'block' can handle ~40+ psi (not pistons or rods, the block)
There have been a few ~500-600whp vr6's built. (very few, but it has been done)
Its not that 'tough' to make a rods that can hande ~100hp each.
Most good forged rods can support this easily.
ah, the advantage of a 6cyl.....vs. a 4cyl.
Jeffrey Atwood


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 5:46 PM 11-25-2003_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: building the bullet proof VR6 (Jefnes3)*

No such thing as a bulletproof motor, i'd like to call them "resistant" instead


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: building the bullet proof VR6 (collier)*


_Quote »_Do you plan on running the car at 8K rpms?
Do you plan on running the car on 30 psi of boost?
Do you plan on running the car, back and forth to work??

well let's say no more than 7200rpm ... let's say we wanna push 3 bar of pressure ... and no ... not the daily driver. All the other other stuff like traction and what not I'm not worried about ... just building the most "resistant" (wink killa) engine...


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: building the bullet proof VR6 (Jefnes3)*


_Quote »_Try that on a Honda.... You guys have been reading too much stuff over 
at HONDA-Tech. VR6's don't need to be 'sleeved'

It wasn't so much that I knew honda's sleeved (though knowing that gives me some insight) ... I just knew that it was something done on the engines that I had heard were "done" all the way ... another nice benefit of german engineering I suppose... I just posted in response to collier and picked 3 bar as a target (44.1 psi) thinking that was insane boost ... but then you go say 
_Quote »_The stock 'block' can handle ~40+ psi (not pistons or rods, the block)


so what would be insane boost? 4bar (58.8)?


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: building the bullet proof VR6 (jettaaction2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaaction2.0* »_I mostly just wanted to post since everyone is from Louisville...but what about your head gasket? Maybe a steel or copper headgasket to avoid blowing it. And you wouldnt upgrade the cylinders?

yeah that's one thing I forgot ... you'd definately want a steel HG to hold all the pressure in...


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: building the bullet proof VR6 (ExtremeVR6)*

Who cares what insane boost is, why dont you pick a goal with your car and we can tell you what needs to be done. Bottom line. 
I also agree with Killa, there is no such thing as a bullet proof motor, ive seen a stock block vr handle 500+ whp and ive seen one let go all motor, depends on tuning and luck of the draw.


----------



## Tommy K (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: building the bullet proof VR6 (nycvr6)*

vr6 turbos are cool


----------

